# Jails during upgrade



## semi-ambivalent (Nov 30, 2011)

I have an 8.1 machine with three jails. If I upgrade the machine to 8.2 would it break the jails?

thx,

s-a


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 30, 2011)

Might work, though rearranging your jail is recommended, I suppose.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2011)

semi-ambivalent said:
			
		

> I have an 8.1 machine with three jails. If I upgrade the machine to 8.2 would it break the jails?


That shouldn't be a problem. But do keep in mind your jails are still running the 'old' 8.1 binaries. Any security issues are obviously not resolved.


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Nov 30, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That shouldn't be a problem. But do keep in mind your jails are still running the 'old' 8.1 binaries. Any security issues are obviously not resolved.


Just what I was hoping for. I'll rebuild the jails too but this gives me a little more time.

thanks,

s-a


----------



## fbsd1 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you built your jails using the qjail port, updating the basejail to a new release only takes one command.


----------

